# Better together



## olafstafford

Hello.

Does "melior una" translate to "Better Together" in english?

Hope somebody can assist.

Many thanks.


----------



## ASecretTrack

it should be:
"Better one"
"better only one"


----------



## PacoBajito

I'd need more context: una can be both, as a secret track says, the female of one and an adverb meaning together.

Mihi opus esset plura verba de id: "una" potest interpretari et sicut "sola" et sicut "iunctis nobis"


----------



## olafstafford

Hello.

Thank you for replying.

I wish to use the Latin equivalent of Better Together on a 'coat of arms', the words being spelt out underneath.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

It depends on who (or what ) "better" refers to ; if several persons are concerned , as I suppose, I'd suggest: " Meliores una ".


----------



## olafstafford

Thank you.

It's just for two people - me and my girlfriend. 

'Better Together' is to refer just to us two, nobody else, no groups, etc.

Thanks again for everybody's help.


----------

